# Installing FreeBSD in Parallels Desktop 10 with parallels-tools



## Rasaki Temidire (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello,

I successfully installed FreeBSD 10 in a Parallels Desktop 10 VM on my MacBook Pro.  Then I installed the emulators/parallels-tools from ports yet I see no options for folder sharing or the different view modes (Coherence, Modality, etc.) or mouse integration between the VM and Mac OS X 10.10.  Has anyone out there successfully installed the parallels-tools port (version 0.1.2_1) and has file sharing and other Parallels Desktop Tools functions working?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## trev (Mar 29, 2015)

If you look at the emulators/parallels-tools code, you'll see that it simply creates an if_vmnet.ko kernel loadable module.

To actually use it, I believe you will need to compile a custom kernel and remove the if_em() network driver.


----------



## Rasaki Temidire (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for this information.  I forgot to update the thread.  I thought there were other things happening in that port installation.  How do you access the HFS+ folders on your OS X (10.11) host?


----------



## trev (Apr 22, 2016)

Rasaki Temidire said:


> How do you access the HFS+ folders on your OS X (10.11) host?



I'm not sure you can... I cannot check now as I have wiped OS X and installed FreeBSD on the drive instead


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

https://forum.parallels.com/threads/freebsd-10-with-parallels-tools-port.328132/


----------

